# September 2022 Photo of the Month



## snowbear (Oct 16, 2022)

Congratulations, dolina for Great Egret(Ardea alba)


----------



## terri (Oct 16, 2022)

Congratulations!   This is a beautiful shot!


----------



## dolina (Oct 16, 2022)

Thank you terri, snowbear and the members of TPF!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 16, 2022)

Congrats on a beautiful photo!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 17, 2022)

It is a lovely shot.....


----------



## nokk (Oct 17, 2022)

congrats!


----------

